# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  منوعات الجمعة ١٢/٢/٢٠٢١

## الحريف

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*أبرز عناوين الصحف السودانية السياسية الصادرة في الخرطوم
 اليوم الجمعة 12 فبراير 2021م




التيار
سكرتير لجنة التفكيك يكشف ل ( التيار ) دواعي ملاحقة رموز النظام البائد
السلطات بنيالا تلقي القبض علي مسلحين متورطين في العمليات التخريبيه
محمد الفكي: أوضاع البلاد تتطلب الإسراع في اجازة قانون الأمن الداخلي
أصابة شرطي بام بدة جراء مواجهات مع متفلتين
لجنة المعلمين: تنفي علاقتها بتجمع تصحيح المسار
مقرر إزالة التمكين بسنار ل ( التيار ) القبض علي عدد من (الفلول) خلال ساعات
الحكومة تشرع في مناقشة تنفيذ اتفاق العودة الأقاليم
منظمة أسر الشهداء تعلن تأييد مبادرة المجلس التشريعي الثوري

الصيحة
القبض علي ( 250) تاجر عملة
وجدي صالح: أوامر القبض أجرأءات جنائية وليست سياسية
عرمان : لا يجب أن يتم الاعتقالات علي طريقة الحزب المحلول
التربية : العام الدراسي سيستمر بعد إمتحانات الشهادة الثانوية
( السيادي) يطالب مجلس الوزراء باجازة قانون الأمن الداخلي
مجلس شركاء الإنتقالية يتمسك باعلان التشريعي والولاة في الوقت المحدد

الحراك السياسي
تورط ( حسبو) و( نمر) في حرائق الولايات
محمد الزاكي: المهدي ساوي بين أبنائه وبناته في الميراث
مناوي ل (الحراك) طالبنا واشنطن بانقاذ اقتصاد البلاد
قرار وشيك بتعيين (هبة) وزير دولة بالمالية
مجلس الشركاء يشدد علي الإسراع في تعيين الولاة وتشكيل التشريعي
قيادي بالأمة : الحكومة ستسقط إذا لم يحدث حل خلال (100) يوم
الكشف عن نهب تمويل كويتي لكهرباء الشرق
جرائم المعلوماتية الاحتيال عبر تطبيق(بنكك) خارج السيطرة

المواكب
والي نهر النيل تلاحق عناصر( الوطني المحلول)
اتهام أطراف خارجية بالتحريض علي العنف والتخريب
(إزالة التمكين ) تلاحق عناصر ( الوطني) المحلول بتهم الارهاب
النيابة العامة تحرك بلاغ ود أبراهيم
جبريل ابراهيم: المواطن يستحق أن ينعم بموارد السودان الغنية
القبض علي متهم جديد في قضية الشهيد محجوب التاج
مصدر( الحرية والتعبير ) لم تبت في تقييم مدنيي السيادي

الانتباهة
إسقاط طائرة إثيوبية”مسيّرة” اخترقت الأجواء السودانية
إحباط مخطط تخريبي لعناصر النظام البائد في العاصمة
الموافقة على إجهاض قاصر تعرّضت للاغتصاب
مقتل”5â€³ أشخاص بينهم طفل في أحداث الضعين
خالد عمر: ماضون بإجراء الإصلاحات بالخدمة المدنية والأجهزة العسكرية والاقتصادية
حملات مكثّفة ضد”سريحة” العملة بالخرطوم
الأمام أحمد المهدي: الخلاف بيني وبين الراحل المهدي حول هذه القضايا



السوداني
وزير المالية : المعاناة ستنتهي ونريد من الشعب (حبة صبر)
عرمان يطالب السلطات بتقديم تهم واضحة لقيادات (الوطني)
تراجع كبير في أسعار السكر وزيادة حجم المعروض بالأسواق
لقاء وشيك بين البرهان وسلفاكير في جوبا لبحث الخالف مع إثيوبيا
والي نهر النيل توجه بإجراءات جنائية ضد عناصر فاعلة بـ (بالوطني)
(السيادي) يطالب مجلس الوزراء بالإسراع في إجازة قانون الأمن الداخلي
السلطات تنقل حسين خوجلي لمستشفى الشرطة
إلقاء القبض على متهم آخر في قضية الشهيد محجوب
مصرع وإصابة (22 )في أحداث الضعين
السودان : الحوار مع إثيوبيا عقب وضع العالمات على الحدود وفقا لاتفاق 1903
غياب المتحري يؤجل جلسة محاكمة بكري حسن صالح
الشعبي يندد باعتقال قيادات الوطني ويدعو لمحاكمة النائب العام ومناع

الوطن:
مجلس الشركاء يقر معايير اختيار الولاة ويكون لجنة
جبريل إبراهيم :ستضخ أموال كثيرة للسيطرة على سعر الصرف
الوزراء الجدد يتسلمون مهامهم
القوات المسلحة تؤكد تعرض الحدود لقصف إثيوبي يومي
البروفيسور مالك حسين في ذمة الله

أخبار اليوم
وزير الداخليةالجديد يؤكد استمراره على نهجه الوطنى بالمحافظة على الامن والاستقرار وحماية ارواح وممتلكات المواطنين.
د. جبريل ابراهيم يتسلم مهامه وزيراً للمالية.
محمد الفكي: لجنة إزالة التمكين تحتاج دعما من الوزراء الجدد.
مباحث التموين تفكك شبكات الاتجار بالعملة الاجنبية وفق حملات متواصلة.
وزير الطاقة والبترول : المهمة في الوزارة كبيرة جداَ وسنعمل بشفافية وبما يرضي الضمير والشعب السوداني.

النيل الدولية:
مجلس الشركاء يُشدد على الإسراع بتعيين الولاة وتكوين المجلس التشريعي
إجراءات قانونية ضد عناصر (الوطني) وتحريك لجان المقاومة لحماية الأسواق
النيابة العامة تحرك إجراءات المحاولة الانقلاب المتهم فيها (ود إبراهيم) وآخرين
الشرطة تفكك شبكات الاتجار بالعملات الأجنبية
الفريق اول عزالدين الشيخ يتسلم مهامه وزيرا للداخلية

وكالة السودان للأنباء “سونا”
البرهان:السودان يستشرف عهدا جديدا سيبنيه الشباب والطلاب المحرك الحقيقي للثورة
رئيس مجلس السيادة يتسلم رسالة خطية من رئيس جنوب السودان
مجلس الشركاء يُشدد على الإسراع بتعيين الولاة وتكوين المجلس التشريعي
محمد الفكي: لجنة إزالة التمكين تحتاج دعما من الوزراء الجدد
ياسر العطا يشيد بدور القوات المسلحة المرابطة على حدودالسودان الشرقية
رئيس مجلس السيادة يتسلم رسالة خطية من رئيس جنوب السودان
وزير الطاقة والبترول يتسلم مهامه رسمياً ويلتقي مديرو الادارات بالوزارة
وزير الزراعة يعد بتذليل كافة العقبات التي تعيق مشروع الجزيرة
توجيهات لوالي نهر النيل لمواجهة كوادر المؤتمر الوطني النشطة بالولاية
شمال كردفان: استقرار الأوضاع الأمنية والقاء القبض على متهمين
والي غرب كردفان يقف على حجم الاضرار بسوق الفولة
عربي يلتقي القائد حقار ويتفقد نقاط إرتكاز القوات المشتركة
عبدالرحيم دقلو يشيد بوطنية القوات النظامية في إحتواء أحداث الجنينة
وراق يتسلم التقرير الخاص بمراجعة ملفات العاملين بالخدمة المدنية
الصحة الاتحادية: 32 حالة اصابة جديدة بكورونا و6 وفيات
الصحة الاتحادية تعتمد معملا لفحص وتشخيص كورورنا بالفولة
وزارة الثقافة والإعلام تنعى الدكتور مبارك بشير
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*عنااااااوين مريخييية صادرة صباح يوم الجمــعة الموافــق. 12 فبراير 2021 م

#اعدها : ابراهيم شيكا

*الموت يغيب الهرم الرياضي الاستاذ محمــد جعفر قريش*

غادرت بعثــة المريــخ الي ارض الكنانة تحفها دعـوات الملاييييين من المــحبين والعشاقييين 

سوداكال..  اكملنا فترة التسجيلات الاستثنائية بنجاح بجهـد خاص بيني ورئيس النادي الفخري معالي الشيخ احمد التازي

الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القـدم يعتمد النظام الاساسي الجديد لنادي المريخ

فتــح باب العضوية اعتبارا من اليوم بـ المكتب التنفيدي ودار النادي

جمعية عمومية خاصـة باجازة النظام الاساسي اواخــر مارس 

علي ذمــة سبورت تاق ... العــقد المبرم بين نادي المريخ والمـدرب  نصــرالدين النابي ستـــة شهور 

سيمبا التنزاني وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي يفتتحان مباريات مجمــوعة المــريخ بقيادة النجم السوداني محمــد مصطفي 

مساء الغد هلال السودان ينازل صن داونز الجنوبي افريقيا في بداية مجموعات الماما افركا السادسة بتوقيت الســودان

العملاق البافاري يتوج ببطولة كاس العالم للاندية ويحـقق السداسية 

الاهلي المصري يحقق الفوز علي  بالميراس ويحصد البرونزية في كاس العالم للاندية 

رمضان عجــب يعلن زواجــة يوم الاثنين القادم والدعــوة عامة لــ كل الرياضييييين.

لقاء  حاشـد لجماهير المريـخ لـ مناقشـة الاوضاع الادارية بالنادي وملف العضــوية مساء السبت بـ دار النادي
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*مجلس المريخ يحدد رسوم العضوية و إستخراج البطاقة
المكتب الإعلامي
حدد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بالتمرير رسوم إشتراك العضوية حيث تقرر أن يدفع عضو الجمعية العمومية بنادي المريخ للإشتراك الشهري "100" جنيه كما حدد المجلس رسوم إستخراج البطاقة ب"500" جنيه إضافة إدارية"100".
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الموقف في موضوع تأهيل الإستاد كالآتي يا صفوة :
العمل ماشي بصورة إيجابية جداً والحمدلله بجهود كل الصفوة .
 كان في نظافة يوم أمس من سلاح المهندسين للإستاد بالذات المنطقة المفروض يتركب فيها التراك ،، وعلى حسب كلام الحبيب أحمد دراج مفترض وصول المهندسين المصريين الليلة الخميس بإذن الله لأنو في تعقيدات في الحصول على  تأشيرة الدخول من الجانب المصري  ولو المحاولة بتاعت التأشيرة فشلت حيوصلوا الأحد والبدء يوم الإثنين في التركيب بحول الله âœŒ .
النجيل ماشي كويس جداً بفضل الله وحيتمندل غالباً بكرة الجمعة وطبعاً المندلة دي بتخلي النجيلة مستوية تماماً وبدون حفر ،، وبعد المندلة بتم عملية الرش العادية بالموية بالإضافة للسماد ،، وبعدها عملية إضافة بعض المواد عشان النجيلة تاخد الشكل النهائي خضرة ونضار âœŒ.
مقاعد الإحتياطي شغالين فيها شباب من أحد القروبات المريخية وشارفت عملية التأهيل على الإنتهاء .
الاستيكرات واللافتات قطعنا فيها شوط بعيد نحن قروب كلنا المريخ وخلال الأيام القادمة سيتم التركيب فقط نرجو من باقي الأعضاء الإسراع في المشاركة والمساهمة لتكملة النواقص ،،والمساهمين الأعلنوا تبرعهم سداد مساهماتهم لأن الزمن لايسعفنا ولابد من مواكبة العمل الجاري بالإستاد âœŒ
غرف اللاعبين والحمامات ومطلوبات الفيفا والكاف الأخيرة جاري العمل فيها وذلك بجهود لجنة الجار لإعمار الدار وجهد نحسبه مقدر من مجلس الإدارة بعد أن أحس أخيراً بقيمة العمل الجاري وعظمة الصفوة وغيرتهم على ناديهم ،،ونقول لهم أن تأتي متأخراً خيرٌ من أن لا تأتي والمريخ ملك للجميع ونتمنى المزيد من الدعم من مجلس الإدارة لتكملة النواقص لكسب الزمن âœŒ
أخيراً نطمئن كل الصفوة في كل مكان بأن القلعة الحمراء حتماً ستعود بإذن الله وعلينا التكاتف والترابط من أجل تلك اللحظة ومن أجل المريخ العظيم . 
 الرئيس الفخري التازي لك الشكر والثناء أعلن بأن هنالك شركة عالمية ستشرف على عملية التأهيل في مقبل الأيام ،،نتمنى ذلك في أقرب وقت ولكن إلى أن تبدأ تلك الخطوات يجب علينا كصفوة إعادة فريقنا لملعبه ومواصلة العمل والجهد الكبير الذي تم وتتويجه بظهور نجم السعد في قلعته الحمراء قريباً إن شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*قرار طاريء للجنة المسابقات
post
قررت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعديل موعد بداية الأسبوع العاشر من الدوري الممتاز ليبدأ يوم "ظ،ظ£" فبراير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م، و ذلك على النحو التالي:

ظ،ظ£ فبراير.. الشرطة القضارف × حي الوادي  - على ملعب الخرطوم الوطني عصراً

ظ،ظ£ فبراير.. الخرطوم الوطني × الهلال الفاشر - على ملعب الخرطوم الوطني مساءً

ظ،ظ£ فبراير.. الأهلى شندي × المريخ الفاشر - على ملعب إستاد الخرطوم مساءً

ظ،ظ¤ فبراير.. الأمل عطبرة × الأهلي مروي - على ملعب الخرطوم الوطني عصراً

ظ،ظ¤ فبراير.. الهلال الأبيض × حي العرب بورتسودان - على ملعب إستاد الخرطوم مساءً

وينطلق الأسبوع الحادي عشر يوم ظ،ظ§ فبراير بلقاء الهلال الفاشر و الشرطة القضارف بملعب بإستاد الخرطوم عصراً ، ومن ناحيةٍ أخرى تمَّ رفع مباراة الأهلي و المريخ الخرطوم لتلعب يوم ظ¢ظ¦ فبراير بدلاً عن يوم ظ¢ظ  منه  نسبة لعودة بعثة المريخ في نفس التاريخ.
#سبورتاق
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*كورونا مولر.. تهدد الأهلي قبل نزال المريخ
post
أعلن نادي "بايرن ميونخ" عن إصابة مهاجمه "توماس مولر" بفايروس كورونا وبالتالي غيابه عن نهائي مونديال الأندية أمسية اليوم الخميس أمام "تايجر اونال" المكسيكي.

وكان الفريق البافاري قد واجه "الأهلي المصري" في الدور نصف النهائي وتخطاه بهدفين دون مقابل.

وعقب نهاية الجولة تمت معاقبة لاعبي الأهلي المصري "محمد عبد المنعم" الشهير بـ"كهربا" وزميله بالفريق "الشحات" لتخطيهم محاذير "الفيفا" المتعلقة بعدم الاختلاط جراء جائحة كوفيد-19 وتجاوز الفقاعة الطبية المخصصة للاعبي الفريقين.

وكان الألماني "توماس مولر" قد نشر على صفحاته بمواقع التواصل الاجتماعي صورة لقميص لاعب "الأهلي - كهربا" معلقاً على تبادل القمصان بينهما عقب الجولة، ليأتي إعلان النادي البافاري بإصابة نجمه بكورونا ليثير مخاوف "الأهلي" من إمكانية إصابة بعض عناصر الفريق المصري بالعدوى وهو ما ستكشفه الفحوصات المقبلة بعد نهاية جولة "الأهلي" و "بالميراس" لتحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع.

ويخشى "الأهلي" من ظهور حالات "كورونا" وسط عناصر الفريق قبل إستضافته لـ"مريخ السودان" في مستهل مباريات المجموعة الأولى يوم "16" فبراير.
#سبورتاق
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المتأخرات تهدد سفر "أمير كمال" مع المريخ
post
تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن "المريخ" يواجه خطر السفر إلى العاصمة المصرية القاهرة لأداء اولى جولات مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا، بدون خدمات قائده ونجم دفاعه "امير كمال".

وبحسب المتابعات، فإن قائد المريخ ظل يطارد متأخرات مالية من بينها متبقي مستحقات إعادة تسجيله منذ أشهر دون جدوى، حيث حصل على الكثير من الوعود بمنحه متأخراته دون أن تُنفذ.

وبحسب مصادر سبورتاق، فإن "أمير كمال" أخطر المسئولين بالمريخ عدة مرات خلال الأيام الماضية بحاجته الماسة لأمواله لدى النادي، لأنه يواجه التزامات عاجلة ولا تحتمل التأخير، وتلقى اللاعب وعداً بمنحه متأخراته خلال الأيام الفائتة وهو ما لم يتم.

وتفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن "أمير كمال" غادر معسكر "المريخ" غاضباً من تجاهل أمر مستحقاته المالية ليصبح سفره مع بعثة الفريق إلى القاهرة خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة محل شك كبير ما لم يتم احتواء الأزمة في اللحظات القادمة.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

* عقب وصول المضمار الجديد الخاص بالقلعة الحمراء، استمرار العمل على الارضية و بدء تجهيز غرف اللاعبين ومقاعد البدلاء، و مهندسين اجانب في طريقهم للخرطوم.

#نادي_الشعب
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله..
غيب الموت قبل قليل القطب المريخي و الأمين العام السابق لنادي المريخ المغفور له باذن الله محمد جعفر قريش بعد معاناة مع المرض..
نسأل الله ان يجعل مرضه كفارةً لسيئاته و أن يدخله مدخل صدقٍ عند مليك مقتدر و أن يغفر ذنبه..
تعازينا لاسرته و لكل أهل المريخ..
اللهم تقبله قبولا حسنا وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقه من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس.

الدفن كان بمقابر فاروق
(انا لله و انا اليه راجعون)
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*محمد جعفر قريش:
مقابله مع الأمين العام السابق للمريخ رحمه الله 

نشرت في الصدى بتاريخ 11 - 07 - 2013

صلاح ادريس أشطر إداري.. عصام الحاج حاد أكثر من اللازم والوالي لن يتكرر
أحمد الباشا وراجي ومهند يستحقون الاحتراف الخارجي وأعشق الريال
صُمت أول مرة وعُمري عشر سنوات.. ضعيف في المطبخ وزوجتي كانت تشجع الهلال
نصر حامد
الأستاذ محمد جعفر قريش الأمين العام لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ السابق من الشخصيات التي وضعت بصمة واضحة في منصب الأمين العام لنادي المريخ وقد انسحب بكل هدوء في الانتخابات الأخيرة مفسحاً المجال أمام وجوه جديدة ورفض كل الوساطات التي طلبت منه أن يقدم نفسه لمنصب الأمين العام والذي اكتسب فيه خبرة جيدة وقد خصم خروجه من هذا المنصب الحساس الكثير من رصيد المريخ.. حلَ ضيفاً عزيزاً على الصدى في حوار خفيف ومتنوع طرحنا عليه من خلاله العديد من الأسئلة الخفيفة والتي تفضل مشكوراً بالاجابة عليها كما سنطالع ذلك عبر
السطور التالية:
* أين كانت النشأة الأولى؟
أنا من مواليد مدينة بارا وجميع مراحلي الدراسية كانت في تلك المدينة الوادعة وبعد ذلك درست في الخرطوم وألمانيا.
* نريد أن نتعرف على أسرار الأسرة الصغيرة؟
أسرتي تتكون من ثلاث بنات وخمسة اولاد البنت الكبرى طبيبة والثانية في كلية الهندسة والثالثة في القانون والأولاد الخمسة في المراحل الدراسية المختلفة.
* علاقة الأسرة بكرة القدم؟
كل الأسرة بحمد الله وتوفيقه تعشق المريخ بجنون وأبنائي يهيمون عشقاً في الأحمر.. فقط زوجتي كانت تشجع الهلال لأنها من أسرة هلالابية ووالدها يشجع الهلال ولكن بعد زواجها مني أصبحت تشجع المريخ.
* هل يمارس الأبناء كرة القدم؟
أبنائي يحبون كرة القدم ويمنحونها الكثير من الوقت.
* اذا اختار أحد الأبناء أن يحترف كرة القدم هل ستوافق؟
إن كانت هذه رغبته فسأوافق بلا تردد ولكني لا أحب أن اتدخل في الاختيارات الخاصة بأبنائي وسأترك لهم مُطلق الحرية في اتجاهاتهم وأفكارهم.
* هل مارس قريش كرة القدم؟
لعبت كرة القدم في المرحلة الابتدائية والمتوسطة وفي الجامعة وكنت لاعب وسط مميز جداً ولكن الدراسة حرمتني من مواصلة مسيرتي في كرة القدم.
* لاعب مشهور لعبت في مواجهته؟
أحمد عباس نجم المريخ السابق وقد لعبت ضده في ألمانيا عندما كنت طالباً في الجامعة.
* هل تمارس أي نوع من أنواع الرياضة حالياً؟
نعم.. أتدرب بصورة مستمرة في صالة الجيم التابعة للجيش والرياضة مهمة لكل الأعمار.
*من هو الشخص الذي كان له دور بارز في دخول محمد جعفر قريش ساحات العمل الاداري بنادي المريخ؟
حسن أبوشيبة والحاج عبد الرحمن زيدان والراحل جاد الله خير السيد وكان ذلك في العام 1986م.
* كيف تدرجت في العمل الاداري بنادي المريخ؟
بدأت العمل في اللجان المساعدة بمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ ولم اتقلد أي منصب اداري في المنصب الا في العام 2003 مع مجلس العقول الشابة وبعد ذلك عملت في مجلس المريخ منذ عام 2006 وحتى خواتيم عام 2011 وقد عملت لتسع سنوات في مجلس المريخ ووصلت إلى منصب الأمين العام.
* هل كنت تتوقع أن تصبح ادارياً في نادي المريخ؟
نعم.. لأنني كنت أحب العمل الاداري منذ الصِغر وفي فترة الجامعة كنت رئيساً لاتحاد الطلاب السودانيين في الجامعة بألمانيا وعضواً في اتحاد المدرسة بالمرحلة الثانوية.
* رأيك في الاعلام المريخي؟
له سلبياته وايجابياته ولعل أبرز السلبيات تتمثل في تضخيم بعض الأخطاء الصغيرة لدرجة أن القارئ يصدق أن هناك كارثة قد حلَت بالنادي وفي رأيي أن تضخيم الأمور الصغيرة أضرَ كثيراً بمسيرة نادي المريخ ولكن هذا لا ينفي وجود أقلام شابة وعلى درجة عالية من التميز.
* قرار وِفَقت في اتخاذه؟
قرار انسحاب المريخ من منافسة كأس السودان في موسم 2011 حتى نرد بقوة على الظُلم الكبير الذي تعرض له المريخ من قِبل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.
عصام الحاج حاد أكثر من اللازم وجمال الوالي هِبة الله للمريخ
* رأيك في جمال الوالي؟
إداري متميز قدم الكثير للمريخ وهو هِبة الله للأسرة المريخية وما قدمه جمال الوالي من عمل متميز لا ينكره الا مُكابر.
* عصام الحاج؟
رجل قوي وأمين ويستحق لقب القوي الأمين ولكنه حاد أكثر من اللازم الأمر الذي يدخله في الكثير من المشاكل والأزمات.
* فنان تمنحه اذنك بسخاء؟
العملاق محمد الأمين والراحلين زيدان ابراهيم وهاشم ميرغني.
* فنانة؟
المبدعة نانسي عجاج.
* وجبة مفضلة؟
الوجبات السودانية بصورة عامة وخاصة المشويات.
* صحيفة سياسية تحرص على مطالعتها؟
اليوم التالي وآخر لحظة والصحافة.
* صحيفة رياضية؟
الصدى وقوون والزعيم وصدى الملاعب
* صحفي سياسي؟
مصطفى أبو العزائم.
* صحفي رياضي؟
مزمل أبو القاسم وعبد الباقي شيخ ادريس وأبوبكر عابدين وعدد من الأقلام المريخية الشابة.
اتحادي ديمقراطي بالميلاد والشريف حسين الهندي سياسي لن يتكرر
* لونك السياسي؟
أنا اتحادي ديمقراطي بالميلاد والآن أنا عضو بارز في الهيئة العامة للحزب الاتحادي الديمقراطي ولي العديد من الأنشطة الحزبية في اطار الحزب الاتحادي الديمقراطي.
* شخصية سياسية متفردة؟
الراحل الشريف حسين الهندي وهو شخصية سياسية من الصعب جداً أن تتكرر في ساحات العمل السياسي.
* أمنية تحققت؟
زيارة بيت الله الحرام والعمل في مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ.
* أمنية لم تتحقق؟
أن يحقق المريخ لقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا حتى يتمكن من المشاركة في بطولة كأس العالم الأندية ويرفع كثيراً من قدر الكرة السودانية.
* الوظيفة الحالية؟
أنا رئيس مجلس ادارة شركة التبلدي الهندسية وعضو في مجالس ادارات عدد من الشركات والمؤسسات.
صلاح ادريس أشطر إداري والباشا وراجي ومهند يستحقون الاحتراف الخارجي
* مدرب شاطر؟
المدرب الوطني المظلوم محمد عبد الله مازدا والذي حقق نجاحات كبيرة مع المنتخب السوداني لم يحققها أي مدرب وطني من أبناء جيله.
* إداري شاطر؟
صلاح ادريس ويكفي أن هذا الرجل وبعد أن ابتعد عن رئاسة نادي الهلال استطاع أن يضع بصمته بقوة في نادي أهلي شندي والذي أصبح حالياً منافس شرس للعملاقين.
* لاعب ترى أنه يستحق الاحتراف الخارجي؟
هناك ثلاثة لاعبين أرى أنهم يستحقون الاحتراف الخارجي في مقدمتهم الموهوب أحمد الباشا.. فهو لاعب مدربين من الدرجة الأولى وكذلك راجي عبد العاطي ومهند الطاهر.
ضعيف في المطبخ.. ولم أنجح في اكمال أول يوم صيام
* علاقتك بالمطبخ؟
ضعيفة للغاية واذا دخلت إلى المطبخ لا استطيع أن أصنع أي وجبة وحتى كوب الشاي أجد صعوبة بالغة في تجهيزه.
* فريق عالمي تشجعه؟
ريال مدريد.
* نجمك المفضل عالمياً؟
رونالدو.
* لاعب كان لك دور بارز في تسجيله للمريخ؟
لعبت دوراً بارزاً في تسجيل عدد من اللاعبين للمريخ عندما كنت رئيساً لغرفة تسجيلاته في عام 2008 وقد تواصلت اسهاماتي في التسجيلات حتى بعد أن أصبحت خارج منظومة المجلس وحسن كمال آخر اللاعبين الذين أسهمت في تسجيلهم للمريخ.
* أجمل ما كُتب عنك؟
الأمانة والصِدق.
* أسوأ ما كُتب عنك؟
هناك عدد من الصحفيين وجّهوا لي اساءات بالغة وحتى الآن لا أعرف لماذا أساءوا لي بتلك الصورة.
* تفاصيل أول يوم صمت فيه؟
كان عمري عشر سنوات ورفضت كل توسلات الأسرة بالا أدخل في تلك المغامرة ولكني لم أفلح في اكماله وأفطرت في الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهراً فأصبحت مصدر ضحك وسخرية وسط إخواني.
* هل جربّت الصوم خارج السودان؟
نعم.. صُمت كثيراً خارج السودان في اوروبا وفي المملكة العربية السعودية والتي أمضيت فيها أيام لا تُنسى في الشهر الفضيل.
* هل تمارس عادة الإفطار في الشارع في شهر رمضان؟
يا ريت.. في الحي لا يوجد أي افطار في الشارع ولكن أترك أبوابي مفتوحة أمام الجميع.
* كلمة أخيرة؟
أشكركم كثيراً واتمنى لكم المزيد من التقدم والازدهار.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*بعثة المريخ بمطار الخرطوم تستعد للإقلاع لمطار القاهرة عبر طيران تاركو لأداء مباراة الأهلي المصري يوم السادس عشر من شهر فبراير، وذلك في إفتتاحية مباريات الفريق بدور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا ومن المنتظر  ان يستقبل بعثة المريخ في القاهرة رئيس البعثة الأستاذ الصادق صالح جابر "مادبو" المتواجد بالقاهرة بينما يقود البعثة للقاهرة نائب رئيس البعثة الأستاذ عمر محمد عبدالله
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*تطورات مثيرة تعيد "أمير كمال" لبعثة المريخ
post
تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن قائد فريق المريخ أمير كمال استجاب للإتصالات المكثفة التي وصلته من أقطاب وجماهير المريخ ووافق على السفر مع بعثة الفريق إلى العاصمة المصرية القاهرة للمشاركة في مباراة الأهلي لحساب الجولة الأولى من مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا بعد أن حصل على وعد جديد بأن يتم توريد متاخراته المالية في حسابه البنكي صباح الأحد المقبل.

وبحسب ما تحصل عليه سبورتاق، فإن أمير كمال كان قد تخلف عن مرافقة بعثة الفريق إلى المطار بسبب فشل الإدارة في الايفاء بمتأخراته المالية رغم الوعود المتكررة التي حصل عليها في الفترة الماضية.

وكان يفترض أن تغادر البعثة في الثامنة مساءً بدون القائد، إلا أن الأقدار شاءت أن تتأجل الرحلة إلى الحادية عشر مساء بسبب سوء الأحوال الجوية في العاصمة المصرية.

وبعد تأكد تأجيل الرحلة، تمت اتصالات مكثفة مع "أمير كمال" ليتم إقناعه بمرافقة الفريق، حيث تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن اللاعب وافق على السفر مع الفريق وتحرك للحاق بالبعثة في مطار الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الزعيم الحريف

ورحم الله فقيد المريخ الكبير محمد جعفر قريش واسكنه فسيح جناته
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مشكور الزعيم الحريف

ورحم الله فقيد المريخ الكبير محمد جعفر قريش واسكنه فسيح جناته



لا شكر على واجب حبيبنا مريخابي كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

 â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

• بايرن ميونخ يتوج بكأس العالم للأندية ويحقق سداسية تاريخية‎
• الأهلي يحصد برونزية كأس العالم للأندية بالفوز على بالميراس بركلات الترجيح 
• تشيلسي يهرب ببطاقة التأهل من ملعب بارنسلي .. وساوثهامبتون إلى ربع نهائي الكأس 
• تعادل إيجابي بين أتلتيك بلباو وليفانتي في ذهاب نصف نهائي كأس ملك اسبانيا
• ضربات الترجيح تؤهل بشكتاش لنصف نهائي الكأس.. وأنطاليا سبور يلحق بالمتأهلين
• حجازي ينتزع نقطة التعادل للاتحاد من أنياب الأهلي.. والاتفاق يمطر شباك أبها
• وادي دجلة يعبر البنك الأهلي.. وإنبي يتخطى نبروه في كأس مصر
• رسميا.. باريس سان جيرمان يؤكد غياب نيمار عن مواجهتي برشلونة
• يوفنتوس يعلن غياب البرازيلي آرثر ميلو في مباراة نابولي بسبب الاصابة
• تقرير صحفي إسباني: كريم بنزيما يُشكك في استمراره مع ريال مدريد
• رابطة الليجا تعلن 6 مارس المقبل موعداً لمباراة ديربي مدريد (الريال وأتلتيكو)
• إلزام ليفربول بدفع 4.3 مليون إسترليني إلى فولهام مقابل انتقال هارفي إليوت
• اليويفا يبدأ إجراءاته ضد حكام مواجهة باريس وباشاك شهير في واقعة طرد بيير ويبو
• نادي فرايبورج الألماني يمدد عقد مدربه كريستيان ستريش لموسم تاسع
• الاتحاد الألماني يرفض العنصرية بحق الجزائري بن طالب لاعب شالكه الالماني
• كالوم ويلسون مهاجم نيوكاسل يخضع لعلاج تتراوح بين 6 و8 أسابيع
• الاتحاد الأوروبي يعلن أن تطبيق الفيديو "تيك توك" أصبح راعيا ليورو 2020
• راكيتيتش: على الجماهير أن تسعد بما حققناه أمام برشلونة
• حكم برتغالي يتعرض لتهديدات بالقتل بعد طرد لاعبين من بورتو أمام براغا
• نيمار: أسلوبي لا يريحني أحيانًا.. والتعليقات تحزنني




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ 📺 :

❖ #دوري_ابطال_افريقيا 🌍 المجموعات

* حوريا - غينيا (-- : --) بيترو اتلتيكو - أنغولا
‏⏰ 18:00 📺 beIN 7 🏟 المجموعة C

* فيتا كلوب - الكونغو (-- : --) سيمبا - تنزانيا
‏⏰ 21:00 📺 beIN 8 🏟 المجموعة A

* الزمالك - مصر (-- : --) مولودية - الجزائر
‏⏰ 21:00 📺 beIN 7 🏟 المجموعة D

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني 🇪🇸 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23

* سيلتا فيغو (-- : --) إلتشي
‏⏰ 22:00 📺 beIN 3 📊 ذهاب (1-1)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي 🇮🇹 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22

* بولونيا (-- : --) بينفينتو
‏⏰ 21:45 📺 beIN 4 📊 ذهاب (0-1)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني 🇩🇪 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21

* لايبزيج (-- : --) أوجسبورج
‏⏰ 21:30 📺 SKY 1 📊 ذهاب (2-0)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي 🇸🇦 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18

* الفيصلي (-- : --) الوحدة
‏⏰ 14:45 📺 KSA 1 📊 ذهاب (2-1)

* الرائد (-- : --) الباطن
‏⏰ 17:30 📺 KSA 2 📊 ذهاب (1-2)

المباريات بتوقيت السودان (جرينتش +2)

▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس ⚽️ :

❖ #كأس_العالم_للأندية 🌍 قطر 2021

* الأهلي - مصر (0 : 0) بالميراس - البرازيل | 3-2
* بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا (1 : 0) تيجريس أونال - المكسيك
‏
#ملحوظة : بايرن ميونيخ بطلاً للكأس , والأهلي يفوز بالمركز الثالث

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_ملك_إسبانيا 🇪🇸 نصف النهائي

* أتلتيك بيلباو (1 : 1) ليفانتي
‏
#ملحوظة : مباراة الإياب يوم الخميس 4 مارس على ملعب فالنسيا

..................................................  .....

❖ #الاتحاد_الانجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 الدور 5

* وولفرهامبتون (0 : 2) ساوثهامتون
* بارنسلي (0 : 1) تشيلسي

#ملحوظة : تشيلسي وساوثهامتون يتأهلان إلى ربع النهائي

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي 🇸🇦 ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18

* الاتفاق (4 : 1) أبها
* الأهلي (1 : 1) الاتحاد

#الترتيب : الشباب (35) الأهلي (34) الهلال (33) الاتحاد (29) الاتفاق (27)

——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*انطلاقة  مباريات مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا اليوم
تنطلق اليوم مباريات المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا بلقائين حيث يستضيف فيتا كلوب الكنغولي سيمبا التنزاني في التاسعة مساءً وذلك في مجموعة المريخ. 
وفي مباراة أخرى يستضيف وصيف العام السابق الزمالك المصري ضيفه مولودية وهران الجزائري في التاسعة مساء
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماتوكس” يطمئن المريخ قبل بداية مشواره
Hisham Abdalsamad 

تفيد المتابعات أن المهاجم الجامايكي “دارين ماتوكس” المنضم حديثاً لكشوفات المريخ إبان فترة الانتقالات الاستثنائية التي تم تخصيصها لناديي القمة لتدعيم صفوفهما قبل انطلاقة مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا، طمأن المسئولين بالمريخ على وضعه البدني وبدد مخاوف أن يكون قد توقف من التدريبات لأشهر طويلة.

وبحسب المتابعات  فإن المهاجم الجامايكي أكد أنه لم يتوقف عن التدريبات وأنه ظل مواظباً على المشاركة في تحضيرات فريقه السابق “سينسيناتي” الأمريكي ليحافظ على لياقته البدنية وحتى يكون جاهزاً للمشاركة مع منتخب بلاده .

وأكد “ماتوكس” على قدرته على الوصول لجاهزية بدنية “مكتملة” في وقت قريب وأشار لأنه سيحتاج فقط لاستعادة فورمة اللعب التنافسي تدريجياً لأنه لم يؤد مباريات تنافسية طوال العام الماضي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يستفسر حول عقوبة الثلاثي هل محليا" وافريقيا" ...جاء الرد من الإتحاد العام ان الثلاثي موقوف محليا" فقط وسيكون الثنائي محمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس متاحين للجهاز الفني ...رمضان منحه القطاع الرياضي إجازة بمناسبة زواجه ولم يسافر مع البعثة للقاهرة ....

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد تسلمه خطاب إعتماد النظام الأساسي :
مجلس المريخ يحدد السادس والعشرون من شهر مارس موعداً لعقد الجمعية العمومية غير العادية لإجازة النظام الأساسي
ويعلن عن فتح باب العضوية بالإستاد ومكتب النادي التنفيذي
Hisham Abdalsamad 

المكتب الإعلامي

تسلم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ظهر اليوم الخميس الموافق 11-2-2021 خطاباً من الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يفيد بإعتماد نظام النادي الأساسي، وقد قرر مجلس الإدارة بالتمرير عقد الجمعية العمومية الخاصة بإجازة النظام الأساسي في 26-3-2021 على ان يقوم المجلس بنشر جدول الأعمال لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية قبل الوقت القانوني، كما قرر المجلس بالتمرير فتح باب العضوية لأعضاء الجمعية العمومية بالإستاد إضافة لمكتب النادي التنفيذي بالخرطوم "2" إبتداء من يوم الجمعة الموافق 12-2-2021م كما سيقوم المجلس بالإعلان عن موعد إنعقاد الجمعية العمومية في الصحف اليومية لمدة سبعة أيام.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#مجلس المريخ يحدد رسوم العضوية و إستخراج البطاقة
المكتب الإعلامي
حدد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بالتمرير رسوم إشتراك العضوية حيث تقرر أن يدفع عضو الجمعية العمومية بنادي المريخ للإشتراك الشهري "100" جنيه كما حدد المجلس رسوم إستخراج البطاقة ب"500" جنيه إضافة إدارية"100".
*

----------


## الحريف

*بعثة الزعيم تصل أرض الكنانة بسلام 
بعثة المريخ وصلت إلى مطار القاهرة في الرابعة صباحاً من فجر اليوم الجمعة وقد كان في إستقبال البعثة طاقم سفارة السودان بمصر  إضافة لمبعوثين النادي الأهلي المصري كما كان في إستقبالها الأستاذ الصادق صالح جابر "مادبو" رئيس بعثة المريخ للقاهرة، والذي كان قد إستبق بعثة النادي للقاهرة، وقد حلت بعثة المريخ بفندق حرس الحدود.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة 

د/مزمل أبو القاسم 


دوري (أخنق فطّس) المتخلف

2021/2/10م

* هنا الدوري (غير الممتاز).. هنا السودان حيث التخلف عنوان كل شيء، بملاعب تماثل الزرائب، وتفتقر لأبسط المقومات المطلوبة في ملاعب كرة القدم.
* تشاهد مبارياته فتتوهم للحظة أنك تتابع إحدى مباريات الأرشيف، بإستادات متهدمة، وأرضيات جرداء، ومستويات مخجلة، وبث تلفزيوني يتم بتقنية (السينما المتجولة)!
* بالأمس استضاف ملعب نادي الأسرة مباراة المريخ والشرطة القضارف، وكانت كل تفاصيل المباراة مثيرة للغثيان.
* أرضية العشب الاصطناعي بقسوة البلاط، والملعب الصغير مسوّر بالخيش، وتم حظره بواسطة اتحاد الكرة في العام الماضي، بادعاء أنه لا يلبي الاشتراطات الأمنية لملاعب الممتاز، وكان السبب الحقيقي للحظر أن الهلال رفض اللعب فيه بعد تعادله الشهير مع مريخ الفاشر في الدوري السابق، بادعاء أن الأرضية سيئة، وأن مقاسات الملعب صغيرة وتصعب الفوز على الفرق التي تخندق وتتبع خطط لعب دفاعية صارمة.
* أمس ألزم الاتحاد المريخ باللعب في الملعب الذي حظره في الدوري السابق، فهل تغيرت الأرضية أم تحسنت الحالة الأمنية يا عزيزي الفاتح ياني، راعي رعاة برنامج ما يطلبه الهلال؟
* في مباراة الأمس غاب جامعو الكرات في الحصة الأولى، وافتقد الحكم الرابع لوحة التبديل طيلة زمن المباراة، فاضطر إلى استخدام يديه وفمه لتنبيه الحكم للتبديلات، وبالطبع لم يفوت الحكم الدولي صديق الطريفي الفرصة واستغلها لإنهاء المباراة من دون أن يحتسب أي دقيقة من الزمن المبدد!
* لا غرابة فكيد هذا الحكم المنحاز للمريخ قديم.
* تطورت الأدوات المستخدمة في إعانة الحكام، لتشمل إدخال نظام حكم الفيديو المساعد (VAR)، ونظم أجهزة الاتصال اللاسلكي بين الحُكام، وفِي الدوري السوداني التعيس لا توجد حتى لوحة تبديل ولا سيارات للإسعاف.. وحال الإضاءة وغرف اللاعبين يغني عن السؤال.
* في معظم الملاعب تكتفي الفرق بالجلوس داخل الملاعب بين الشوطين، بسبب عدم وجود غرف للاعبين، وفي مباراة الشرطة القضارف وهلال الأبيض أصيب أحد لاعبي الشرطة بكسر في الساق، واضطر الجهاز الطبي لنادي الشرطة إلى نقل اللاعب للمستشفى بعربة بوكس تايوتا، بسبب عدم وجود عربة إسعاف!
* في المستشفى اتضح أن اللاعب نفسه مصاب بالكورونا، ومع ذلك لم يبادر الاتحاد بفحص مخالطيه، وبرمج مباريات الشرطة كالمعتاد.
* لا يفوتنا أن نورد حقيقة أن الاتحاد السوداني للتخلف هو الوحيد في العالم الذي لا يضع أي تدابير، ولا يراعي الإجراءات الاحترازية الخاصة بالكورونا، اللهم إلا منع الجمهور من حضور المباريات.
* لا تعقيم ولا فحص ولا حجر ولا يحزنون!
* حتى جهاز فحص الحرارة الذي يوارون به سوءتهم عند مداخل زرائب الممتاز كفوا عن الاستعانة به في الدوري الحالي.
* أمس تعرض لاعب المريخ أحمد عبد المنعم طبنجة لإصابة عضلية في منتصف الحصة الأولى، فاضطر مدرب المريخ نصر الدين النابي إلى سحبه وإجراء تبديلين دفعة واحدة كي يتمكن من تغطية الفراغ الناتج عن إصابة لاعب مسجل في فئة دون عشرين سنة!
* فرض قانون قرقوش الذي سنَّه دكتاتور الكرة السودانية على النابي أن يسحب لاعبه السماني الصاوي، ليدخل بيبو والشبل ناجي، فخسر لاعبين أساسيين، وتبديلين اضطراريين مبكرين، سبب تشريع متخلف وضعه إداري متسلط وفاسد، تنحصر كل مساهماته الإدارية في افتعال الأزمات والصراعات، وسن تشريعات متخلفة لا مثيل لها في العالم أجمع، كي يثبت بها أنه عنتر زمانه الذي لا يخشى سطوة الأندية!
* تلك حالة مرضية مستعصية دفعت الكرة السودانية ثمنها غالياً لأكثر من خمسة عقود، وما زالت تسدد فواتيرها الباهظة حتى اللحظة.
* في إحدى مباريات هلال كادوقلي (النادي الذي يتبع له رئيس اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات) اضطر الفريق إلى إكمال المباراة بعشرة لاعبين وتحويل أحد المدافعين إلى حارس للمرمى، لأن الحارس المصاب مسجل تحت السن ولَم يكن له بديل في نفس فئته في دكة الاحتياط!
* بعدها أشرك هلال كادوقلي لاعباً غير مسجل فِي سيستم الانتقالات أمام المريخ، وعندما طعن الأحمر في مشاركته تدخل الفاتح باني لحماية ناديه، ورفضت لجنته الشكوى شكلاً، كي تتهرب من النظر فيها موضوعاً، ولا يفقد هلال كادوقلي النقاط!
* في الدوري السوداني المتخلف الفاسد تم اتهام رئيس لجنة المسابقات بالتواطؤ لصالح ناديه في مباراة دورية جمعت هلال الجبال مع مريخ للفاشر، وقدم نادي الفلاح عطبرة مستندات واستعان بشهود لإثبات تواطؤ رئيس اللجنة لإنقاذ فريقه من الهبوط، ورفض الاتحاد البت في الشكوى، وأحالها إلى لجنة بقيادة حسن برقو، فتولت دفنها ورفضت البت فيها!
* ذاك حال المسابقة الأولى لاتحادٍ فاشلٍ، وُلد من رحم الفساد والرشاوى والتدخلات السياسية، التي أتت برئيس فاسد، لا يستحي من لهف أموال الاتحاد وإهدائها إلى زوجته على رؤوس الأشهاد.
* تطورت كرة القدم في كل مكان وقفزت اللعبة وذاعت وتحولت إلى نشاط اقتصادي ضخم، قيمته مئات المليارات مِن الدولارات، وصارت ملاعبها في غاية البهاء والروعة، وأصبحت تجتذب ملايين البشر للاستمتاع بها وبالأنشطة الترفيهية والاستثمارية المصاحبة لها، وفِي السودان عادت اللعبة القهقرى خمسون عاماً، ليستضيف ملعب دار الرياضة أم درمان الأثري مباريات الدوري مثلما كان يحدث في خمسينيات القرن الماضي!
* لو استمر شداد وبرقو وأمثالهما من رموز التخلف في إدارة الكرة السودانية دورةً جديدةً فلا نستبعد أن تعود مباريات طرفي القمة إلى ميدان سوق القش، حيث انطلقت أول مرة قبل حوالي تسعين سنة، ولا غرابة فقادة الاتحاد الفاشل يديرونه بعقلية الثلاثينات في القرن العقد الثالث للقرن الحادي والعشرين!
* لا عزاء لمتابعي دوري (أخنق فطّس) غير الممتاز.
آخر الحقائق 
* تستحق أندية الممتاز واتحاداتها المحلية أن يفعل بها الدكتاتور ما يشاء، لأنها ضعيفة وخانعة ولا تعرف حقوقها ولا تجيد الدفاع عنها.
* لو أمر شداد بجلد كل مدرب وإداري ولاعب عشرين جلدة قبل كل مباراة لخضعت للعقوبة بلا احتجاج.
* تفرعن عليها لأنه لم يجد من يتصدى له ويوقفه عند حده.
* احتج الهلال على ملعب دار الرياضة فنقلوا مباراته الدورية الأخيرة إلى إستاد الخرطوم.
* وفرضوا على المريخ أن يلعب في نادي الأسرة الذي أفتوا بعدم صلاحيته بتقرير أمني مفبرك، عندما رفض الهلال اللعب فيه!
* في مباراة الهلال والأهلي الخرطومي رفض الحكم المنحاز احتساب ركلتي جزاء أوضح من الشمس لصالح الأهلي!
* منهما واحدة أبعد فيها المدافع الكرة بيده وهي في طريقها إلى شباك الهلال!
* أمس رفض الدولي المنحاز صديق الطريفي احتساب ركلتي جزاء لصالح المريخ، وفرض عليه أن يقنع بالتعادل أمام الشرطة القضارف.
* انتماء صديق الطريفي للأزرق معلوم حتى لوالده الذي انتقد ترصده للمريخ.
* ما ظهر هذا الحكم الضعيف المنحاز في أي مباراة للمريخ إلا وتعالت شكاوى المريخاب من ظلمه لهم.
* بالأمس رفض احتساب الوقت المبدد في الحصة الثانية، مع أنه أوقف اللعب باستراحة لشرب الماء، في شوط شهد ستة تبديلات، ودخول أطقم الإسعاف خمس مرات لإسعاف لاعبين مصابين.
* ساعد النابي حكم المباراة ومكنه من بلوغ مراده بتأخيره غير المبرر للتبديلات.
* لو بكّر بإدخال بكري وعزام لتمكن المريخ من تحقيق الفوز.
* تأخر في إدخالهما حتى الدقيقة (80)، واحتفظ بلاعبي محور وأربعة مدافعين أمام فريق متراجع كلياً للدفاع.
* حتى سحبه لسيف تيري لم يكن مبرراً، لأن المطلوب وقتها كان زيادة عدد المهاجمين وليس إنقاصهم.
* التشكيلة التي بدأت المباراة يصعب عليها أن تفوز على أضعف الخصوم.
* لن نفرط في لوم النابي بسبب حداثة عهده بالفريق، وعدم توافر مقومات التفوق له، بعد أن فشل المجلس في تلبية مطلبه لمعسكر الإسماعيلية.
* إقدام المجلس على تكوين لجنة قانونية لتقديم الاستئناف في قضية اللاعبين الثلاثة قرار جيد.
* يجعلنا نتساءل عن سبب عدم استئناف شكوى المريخ لهلال كادوقلي!
* لم يكن هناك ما يبرر التنطع بالحديث عن تقديم شكوى إلى الفيفا بواسطة محامٍ أوروبي في قضية الثلاثي.
* الفيفا ليس طرفاً في القضية، وليس جهة استئنافية فيها.
* الطعن التحكيمي يقدم لمحكمة التحكيم الرياضي الدولية (كاس)، بعد استكمال مراحل التقاضي المحلية.
* هل يستطيع مجلس المريخ تحمل كلفة الطعن في كاس إذا رفضت لجنة تعاونية استئنافه؟
* كان الله في عون المريخ الذي يمر بفترة صعبة قبل ستة أيّام من موعد مباراته أمام الأهلي المصري.
* نطالب المجلس بالمسارعة في إرسال الفريق إلى القاهرة كي يتعود على أجوائها الباردة ويوفر للمدرب الجديد وقتاً أطول مع لاعبيه.
* آخر خبر: مستوى المريخ مخيف ونتائجه محبطة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#وكفى
#اسماعيل حسن
#بالسلامة زعيم الأندية السودانية..

* اليوم بإذن الله تغادر بعثة فريق المريخ إلى قاهرة المعز، تمهيداً لملاقاة أهليها في أولى مبارياته في دور المجموعات  يوم الثلاثاء القادم 16 فبراير بملعب السلام…
* يرأس البعثة من جانب المريخ الأخ الصادق مادبو.. ومن جانب الاتحاد العام عضو المجلس السيدة ميرفت حسين الصادق..
* وهي على ما أعتقد؛ المرة الأولى في تاريخ الكرة العربية، التي ترأس فيها سيدة، بعثة فريق لكرة قدم..
* وبالتأكيد اختيارها لم يحدث من فراغ، إنما لأنها كفاءة.. وشخصية.. وخبرة..
* وإلى جانب ذلك تتمتع بعلاقات واسعة في مصر الشقيقة، يمكن أن تستفيد منها في تذليل اي صعوبات قد تلاقي البعثة لا قدر الله..
* صحبتك السلامة مريخ السودان.. وبإذن الله قدها وقدود الأخت ميرفت..
………………………………..
** بوصول اللاعب اليوغندي سعيدي أمس، يكتمل عقد النجوم المحترفين.. وتتهيأ لمدربنا نصر الدين النابي المزيد من الخيارات لوضع التشكيلة المناسبة لمباراة الأهلي..
* ومن حسن حظه أن سعيدي الذي وصل متأخراً أمس، كان مواصلاً للتدريبات في بلاده مع فريقه الضرائب..
* وشارك أمس مع المريخ في التجربة الودية أمام الشرطة القضارف، وأظهر لياقة بدنية عالية، وصنع الهدف الثالث..
……………………………..
* احساسي يحدثني بأن مهارات ومواهب اللاعب الحريف الرهيف البوركيني آرنولد بانغا ستظهر بشكل جلي في مباراة الأهلي القاهري.. خاصة لو شارك في خانة الجناح الأيمن، لا في خط الوسط..
* الود ده حريف جداً جداً، وتحركاته إيجابية، ولو صبرنا عليه إلى أن ينسجم مع البقية، فسيكون أخطر لاعبينا على الإطلاق..
* احفظوا كلامي ده بي نجمة..
…………………………….
* راج في القروبات أمس، مقطع صوتي لحوار بين مشجع مريخي وآدم سوداكال.. طمأن خلاله الثاني جماهير المريخ بأن القرارات التي أصدرتها لجنة الانضباط ضد ثلاثي المريخ عجب وحمو وبخيت خميس لن تصمد أمام الإستئناف الذي سيقدمه المجلس للجنة الاستئنافات بالاتحاد العام..
* وعن العضوية، أكد سوداكال أنهم سيفتحون بابها اليوم أو غداً.. وسيكونون حريصين كل الحرص على أن تكون عضوية حقيقية غير موجهة ولا مدفوعة الثمن..
* والحق يقال كان حديث سوداكال في هذا المقطع هادئاً ومرتباً، وفيه الكثير من البشريات.. ولولا أنني أعرف صوته جيداً، لما صدقت أنه هو..
* ويقيني لو كسبوا الاستئناف بالفعل، وفتحوا باب العضوية الراشدة الحرة المالكة لقرارها، ونظموا جمعية عمومية نزيهة لإجازة النظام الأساسي، وجمعية أنزه لانتخاب المجلس الجديد، فسنصفق لهم كثيراً، ونشيد بهم من القلب..
* رأينا السالب في أدائهم عموماً، لا يمنعنا من الإشادة بهم إذا أحسنوا..
……………………………..
* من الجنود المجهولين الذين لعبوا أدواراً مقدرة في نجاح تكريم الضو، أبناء وشباب المريخ الخلص، الدكتور خالد الباشا، والدكتور محمد هاشم والحبيب مزمل اللورد..
* استضافوا العديد من الإجتماعات، ودعموا النفرة من جيوبهم الخاصة بدون من أو أذى.. وكانت لهم الكثير من الأفكار والأيادي في الإعداد والترتيب وإخراج حفل التكريم بتلك الصورة البهية…. لهم التحية والتجلة والتقدير..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
تصريحات غير راكزة للنابي
× تابعت بدقة تصريحات المدير الفني للمريخ التونسي نصر الدين النابي، عقب مباراتي الأولاد والشرطة، وتأتي متابعتي الدقيقة كون الرجل حديث عهد بالمريخ، وأريد أيضا أن أتعرف كيف يفكر الرجل وما انطباعاته عن اللحظات الأولى بالنادي الأحمر.
×الأي عندي هو، أن تصريحات المدير الفني للأحمر، لم يوفق في بعض التصريحات ولم تكن تصريحات منطقية ولا واقعية ولا تشبه تصريحات المدراء الفنيين الذين نتابعهم عبر الدوريات العليا في كل أرجاء الدنيا.
×تعجبت كثيرا لحديثه عن وظيفة لاعب المريخ وجدي عوض، حينما قال عندما دفعت بوجدي في وظيفة الوسط المتقدم لم أكن أعلم أنه لا يجيد العمل في هذه الوظيفة، وأردف لو كنت أعلم لما فعلت.
× هذا القول لا يقوله مدرب يتولى تدريب فريق في أية رابطة في أطراف العاصمة، لأن المألوف والمتعارف عليه هو، أن يجلس المدير الفني إلى من سبقوه أو من هم يتولون أمر الفريق الفني، ليوضحوا له موقف كل لاعب.
× وقبل الجلوس لا بد أن يطلع المدير الفني الجديد على التقارير الفنية الموجودة، وهذه التقارير بها كل صغيرة وكبيرة، وأني على ثقة أن المدراء الفنيين الذين مروا على المريخ مؤخرا لهم تقارير مفصلة ودقيقة عن كل لاعب.
×ولو افترضنا افتراضا، أن النابي لم يجد أية ورقة فنية تدله على ما يحتويه كشف المريخ، فهل لم يجلس للضو قدم الخير المدرب العام لفترة طويلة بالمريخ، وأوضح له الأمور الفنية؟
× حديث النابي بأنه لم يكن بفهم وظيفة وجدي أو أنه لا يستطيع العمل في وظيفة الوسط المتقدم، هذا الكلام يضر بثقافته وبأسلوبه وبفكره الاحترافي، ولا يبرئ المدرب العام الضو قدم الخير بكل تأكيد.
× فعندما يقول المدير الفني الوافد الجديد أنه لم يعرف أن لاعبا معينا لا يستطيع اللعب في وظيفة معينة، ودفع به، فهذا يشير بجلاء إلى أن المدرب العام والذي كان يشرف على الفريق، وقام بعملية التسليم والتسلم لم يقدم فريقه بصورة صحيحة.
× وانتقد النابي الوضع الفني الذي وجد الفريق فيه، حينما قال التحضير للمجموعات يحتاج لعمل مؤسس ومدروس، وهذا ما لم يكن موجودا، وأنا هنا اتفق معه لأن الأخ الضو قدم الخير لم يضع البرنامج المناسب لتلك المرحلة بعد هروب قوميز.
×أما تصريحاته أن المستوى بدأ يتطور فهذا ، لا يقال هكذا جملة، فالمستوى صحيح على مستوى التقارب بين اللاعبين ودرجة الحركة لا بأس بها، لكن فيما يهم التهديف وتمركز اللاعبين فلا زال الأمر غير مطمئنا أبدا أبدا.
× الرأي عندي هو، أن التونسي لم يفهم الفريق حتى اللحظة ، وهذا يضع اللوم الجهير على الضو قدم الخير ومن يعاونه، لأن همهم الأول كان هو تسليم النابي الفريق بصورة واضحة ومفصلة حتى لا يطلع للإعلام ويقول مثل ما قال.
ذهبيـــــــــــــات 
× انتهي كل شيء ولعب المريخ مبارياته الدورية وانتهى ولكنه لم يطمئنا على قدرته لمقارعة أهلي القرن.
× رغم التخوف لكن تبقى بوارق أمل في أن يقدم المريخ خلاف ما يقدمه هنا.
× كثيرا ما يكون المريخ ليس بخير ولكن يستبسل في المقابلات الكبيرة والمهمة.
×وحتى الكأس الجوي وأعني كأس مانديلا أتى والمريخ لا يمتلك سوى 13 لاعبا وليس بينهم أجنبي.
× لو خسر المريخ مباراة الأهلي ليس هناك مشكلة ولا جريمة، لأن هذه المباراة أصلا لا يبنى عليها.
× الضروري والمهم هو، أن يعتبر النابي وجهازه الفني، مباراة الأهلي مباراة يستفاد منها في المباريات الأخرى.
× النابي وجد فريقا ممتازا وبه وفرة في العناصر والوظائف رغم الإصابات والإعاقات.
×على النابي أن يستفيد الفائدة القصوى من مباراة القاهرة، فستعطيه مردودا كبيرا.
× ولو الاتحاد ترك المعاندة ينبغي البقاء هناك وإقامة معسكرا حتى وقت مباراة فيتا كلوب.
×ومباراة فيتا هي تعم الأحمر أكثر من الأهلي كونها ، يحتاج الأحمر لنقاطها الست وليس الثلاثة.
الذهبية الأخيرة 
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نعزي، أنفسنا وكل قبيلة الصحافة وأهل الموردة في وفاة الزميل عمر محمد الأمين الذي زاملنا في هذه الصحيفة وقتا طيبا، نسأل الله له الرحمة والمغفرة ونسأل الله أن يتقبله وينزله الفردوس الأعلى مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
*

----------


## الحريف

*[IMG][/IMG]


رمضان عجب عريسا
دعوة زواج وعقد قران نجم المريخ والمنتخب الوطني رمضان عجب لمشاركته الأفراح 

قال تعالى :

(وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً غڑ إِنَّ فِي ذَظ°لِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ ). صدق الله العظيم

بكل الود والترحاب يسر كابتن المريخ والمنتخب الوطني اللاعب رمضان عجب  دعوتكم لتناول وجبة الغداء بمنزله بالثورة الحارة (20) جوار مدرسة البنات القطرية وحضور عقد قرانه عقب صلاة العصر بمسجد الشيخ الطيب بالقماير وذلك يوم الأثنين الموافق 15 فبراير 2021م. 

ودامت الأفراح بدياركم العامرة ، وشكرا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*فيض الخاطر 
ياسر المنا 
رحمة الله تغشاك يا قريش 

•	حمل الناعي رحيل رجل سمح النفس وناصع السريرة كان البعض يناديه محمد جعفر والأخر باسم اسرته (قريش) وباي منهما يلبي النداء ويستقبلك هاشا باشا تعلو قسمات وجهه ابتسامة كانت اول ما رآها خيالي ورايته عليها عندما تلقيت خبر رحيله المر.
•	لبى محمد جفر ولبى قريش الرمز الذي عرفه كيان المريخ النداء الأخير ورحل عن الدنيا الفانية في ليلة مباركة لتغرق النفوس التي عرفته وعركته وخبرته في الأحزان وتعيش وجع الرحيل وتذرف الساخن من الدمع.
•	 كان قريش صاحب عطاء ونقاء وحلو المعشر طيب القلب بهذه الصفات عرفناه زمنا طويلا عاصرناه مثالا للوفاء ومخلصا وعاشقا للمريخ لم يقصر في الاداء ليحتل موقعه في الصفوف الأولى بين الأسماء التي لن ينساها التاريخ.
•	رحل قريش ورحل ابن جعفر تبكيه الألوف من جماهير المريخ وتتصاعد اصواتها قبل عشيرته واهله تدعو له بالرحمة والمغفرة فقد كان صاحب إثر وحضور كبير وجميل وكان منها وفيها جزءا لا يتجزأ من الاسرة الكبيرة.
•	سنوات طويلة ظل جنديا في المريخ يكافح وينافح ويجتهد ويقاتل لأعلاء شأن الزعيم ودفع مسيرته بما يستطيع اليه سبيلا ولن تحجب جهده مواقف جلبت الخلاف والاختلاف او سلبيات فهو كان دوما يمثل في علم الإدارة الفهم والاشراق.
•	تختلف معه لكن لا تجد سبيلا غير أن تحترمه فهو لم يكن بذيئا في نبرته ولا مسيئا في خلافاته يصمت أكثر مما يتكلم وفي كثير من الأحيان عندما تشتد عليه أصوات المعارضة يلملم جراحه ويرحل واخر ما فعل.
•	كل الذين عرفوه نزل عليهم خبر رحيله مرا ونعوه مخلصين في النعي وغشاهم الحزن حتى من كان على خلاف مع مواقفه لم يجد غير أن يتجاوز مثل هذه الصغائر ويركز على كم كان رحيله صعبا يدمي القلوب وكم كان الرجل يملك حيزا طيبا في النفوس والقلوب.
•	 تكبيك يا قريش كل عين ابحرت في حياتك وتعرفت على تفاصيل ايامك التي انقضت سريعا وعاشت قربا منك فعرفت معدنك الأصيل وروحك التي تعلقت بالمريخ فلم تتخلى عنه في أصعب وأحلك الظروف تتحمل كل صعوبة الايام وقسوة الصعاب.
•	نشهد لك إنك عشقت المريخ مخلصا ووفيا لم تبخل عليه ابدا وكنت فيه صورة وصوت تسجل الكثير من المواقف القوية والمساعي الحميدة والنبيلة فبات اسمك شهيرا وبت رمزا كبيرا لأنك تستحق ان تكون.
•	ان العين تدمع والقلب على فراقك أيها الصديق الحبيب مفطور ليس قولي هذا ولكن قول الإداري والمشجع والإعلامي جميعهم أينما كانوا في الوطن او خارجه لم يحتملوا رحيلك ووداعك من غير وداع وظهور.
•	حاصرك الألم ووجع المرض فأسقط فيك جذوة النشاط والتواجد في كل نفرة وحدث مخصص لدعم ناديك وغاب الاسم واحتجبت الصورة عن العيون ما توقعناه الا غيابا ستطل بعده وتعود كما عهدناك لا تعرف عن كوكب المريخ الغياب.
•	قلنا غدا نلقاك وغدا تعود معافيا لناديك ولتخلق من جديد الضجيج ويعود اسم قريش فعالا وتفاعلا في عالم المريخ.
•	توقعناك ان تعود سريعا وتقم من الوعكة رغم شدة المرض لتحمل راية اسرتك الصغيرة الكبيرة سندا وعضدا وتسند طفلك الصغير وتدعم مسيرة الكبير وتتقاسم مع زوجك بقية التضحيات والمسير وتخرج قويا لبيتك المريخ الكبير.
•	إرادة الله كما نؤمن دوما بأنها الأقوى وشاء ان يختارك لجواره فجاء النبأ وكان الخبر الأكيد إنك لن تعود ولن نراك من جديد ولن يطل محياك فإن الله اصطفاك كما يختار الطيبين.
•	ندري مهما نبكيك ونذرف الدموع الساخنة فإن الحزن عليك أكبر سيبقى في بيتك زوجك واولادك ومن كنت لهم الشجرة والجذور تحميهم وتظللهم عند الهجير.
•	لكن وعدا ستبقى في سفر المريخ رجلا قدم الكثير وستبقى ذكراك حاضرة مقرونة بالدعاء والتوسل لله عز وجل ان يغفر لك ويسكنك الجنة مع امواتنا وجل اموات المسلمين.
•	ولن نقول الا ما يرضى الله ورسوله ان لله وانا اليه راجعون.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

**شروط اكتساب العضوية لـ نادي المريــخ*

1/ *حضور مقـدم الطلب  شخصيا + مستند رسمـي ... رقم وطني .. بطاقة قومية .. جواز سفـر ... رخصة قيادة*

2/ *شهادة سكـن من داخل ولاية الخرطوم*

3/ *صورتين + رسوم  الاشتراك الشهري 100 جنية + 500 جنية رسوم البطاقة* .....

4/ *التجـديد احضار اخر ايصال مالي*.......

5/ *بلوووغ السن القانونية + تزكييية* .......

*ساعات العمل*

*دوام عمل عادي في المكتب التنفيــذي والفترة الصباحية والمسائية في دار النادي*
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*تقرير| الأهلي يُتوج بالبرونزية وسط 5 مكاسب فنية للعبقري موسيماني أمام بالميراس
نجح النادي الأهلي في تحقيق المركز الثالث على حساب بالميراس البرازيلي بعد التعادل سلبيًا في 90 دقيقة، ولكن الشناوي نجح في قيادة المارد الأحمر لتحقيق الفوز أمام بالميراس بركلات الترجيح.
ودخل بيتسو موسيماني مباراة بالميراس البرازيلي بتشكيل يعتمد على أسلوب لعب مكون من 4-3-3 بتواجد رباعي في الخط الخلفي وهم «محمد هاني – بدر بانون – ياسر إبراهيم – أيمن أشرف» وثلاثي في وسط الملعب وهم السولية وحمدي فتحي وأكريم توفيق، فيما قرر الدفع بثلاثي في خط الهجوم مكون من طاهر محمد طاهر ومحمد مجدي أفشة ووالتر بواليا.
وعلى الرغم من تغيير أسلوب اللعب المعتاد على لاعبي الأهلي بسبب غياب الثنائي حسين الشحات ومحمود كهربا بسبب خرق نظام الفقاعة الطبية، وعلي معلول أيضًا ولكن للإصابة بشد في العضلة الخلفية أثناء الدقائق الأولى من مواجهة بايرن ميونخ الألماني، والتي إنتهت بنتيجة 2-0 بهدفي ليفاندوفسكي.
فوائد الأهلي وموسيماني من موقعة بالميراس القوية
ثلاثي في الوسط يؤدي بنجاح
للمرة الأولى يُجيد لاعبي الأهي تطبيق أسلوب لعب 4-3-3 في شوط المباراة الأول أمام بالميراس حيث نجح موسيماني في غلق كافة مساحات وسط ملعب النادي الأهلي وترك أفشة وطاهر وبواليا في وسط ملعب الخصم من أجل الاعتماد على الهجمات المرتدة، وهو ما حدث بالفعل ولكن رعونة لاعبي الأهلي حال دون تسجيل الأهداف.
شباك نظيفة وتألق ياسر
صلابة الدفاع حتى في غياب معلول وانضمام لاعب جديد للخط الخلفي وهو ياسر إبراهيم الذي أثبت أنه خير بديل في دفاع الأهلي والأكثر جاهزية بناء على ما قدمه ياسر داخل الملعب، ونجح الفريق بالخروج بشباك نظيفة أمام بالميراس البرازيلي.
التماسك في ظل الغيابات
الأهلي الذي يلعب المباراة الثالثة له في كأس العالم للأندية في أسبوع واحد فقط، حيث بدأ المارد رحلته أمام الدحيل القطري وفاز عليه بنتيجة 1-0 بهدف الشحات يوم 4 ثم واجه عملاق أوروبا بايرن ميونخ يوم 8 ثم أختتم مبارياته بمواجهة بالميراس يوم 11 من شهر فبراير.
ورغم كثرة الإصابات العضلية سواء معلول في مواجهة بايرن، أو طاهر محمد وأكرم توفيق واستبدالهم خلال المباراة وسقوط حمدي فتحي وعمرو السولية وأيمن أشرف في أكثر من لقطة داخل المباراة بسبب الإصابات العضلية، ولكن ظهر الأهلي متماسك رغم كثرة الإصابات وتركيز اللاعب البديل في تنفيذ نفس التعليمات الذي يقوم بها اللاعب الأساسي، والفضل يعود لموسيماني الذي جعل كل لاعبي الأهلي في حالة جاهزية بدنية وفنية رائعة.
شخصية المارد الأحمر القوية تظهر للمباراة الثالثة على التوالي وسط أداء متوازن، حيث نجح لاعبي الأهلي في تمثيل مشرف لمصر في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية بعدما فاز المارد في المباراة الافتتاحية والختامية له بالبطولة كما أنه تمكن من الحفاظ على نظافة شباكه، وربما الخوف من بطل أوروبا كان طبيعي في ظل الفوارق الفنية الكبيرة ولكن في النهاية الأهلي بشخصيته القوية نجح في حجز المركز الثالث والميدالية البرونزية بنجاح..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*
*

----------

